# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  جديد الرادود باسم الكربلائي " أصلي عليك "

## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..  
,
,  
أصدار جميـل ورائع فعلاً , بلا شك وانهُ من كبار الرواديد - باسم الكربلائي - حفظه الله ورعاه  

 

القصــائد : 

أصلي عليك
إستماع
للتحميل

أيها الناس
إستماع
للتحميل

يادنيا
إستماع
للتحميل

يامعبود
إستماع
للتحميل

ياقلبي ياصابر 
إستماع
للتحميل 

،
، 
> نقلاً من منابر الثقلين < 
دمتُم بود

----------


## أخت القمر

يسلمووو ويعطيك ربي العافيه

      عساك ع القوة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو على الاصدار الرائع
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عاشق الحرية

يسلمو على الاصدار الرائع
يعطيكِ العافية
و بنتظار الجديد . .

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## القلب المرح

اصدار روعة 
وجاري التحميل 
ويعطيك الله ألف عافيه

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## النور المؤمل

يعطيك الله العافية

----------


## دردبيس

تسلم الانامل

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## حكاية حب

يسلموو
بصراحه شريط جداً رهيب خصوصاً يامعبود > لإنه نعت 
يسلمو يسلموو

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،

سلمتـُم جميعاً على مروركم 
تقبلوا مني آجل التحايا 

،
،


دمتُم بود

----------


## خادمة الزهراء1

*و


*

----------


## bnbn2002

مشكور اخوي والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ماجد البحراني

مشكور على الإصدار والله يعطيك العافية

جاري التحميل ........

----------


## مريم علي

يسلمووو   والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## سيناريو

تفاحة نيوتن مشكوره عزيزتي  والله يعطيك العافيه
ووالله يحفظ  لينا الحجي المميز والمتألق  باسم

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكووور خيي 
تفاحة انيوتن على
الروابط وجعله الله
في ميزان اعمالك
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## زهورالريف

مشكوره 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## إيلاف

[ تفآحة نيوتن ]

إصدار رائع جدا ..
شكرا لكِ .. 
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافية ..

تحياتي .. إيــــــلاف ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اصدار الرائع
جاري التحميل
جزاك ربي كل خير وتسلم الآيادي
تحياتي

----------


## شجون آل البيت

تسلم الأيادي  

يعطيك العافية 

في ميزان الأعمال ان شاء الله ..

اختك

شجووون أل البيت (ع)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الطرح الرائع ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

ماقصرتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## محب الثقافه

يسلمو على الاصدار الرائع
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
الله يعطيك العافية ............ولقد جرى التحميل  
شكررررررررررررررررررا
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،،،

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد .. 

تحيّة مني لكل من سجل هُنا كلمة شكر وثناء لي
يعطيكم ربي الف العافيه . . 

ولا عدمناكم . . 

،
،

مودتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*YES* 

*لاتفكر ولاتحتار غير باااااسم الكربلائي لاتختار* 

*هاذي الرواديد الله يخليه* 

*يسلموااااا* 

*والله باسم شي شي* 

*يعطيكم العافيه يارب* 

*أمير العاشقين*
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## hope

تسلمي تفااحه نيوتين 


مااااقصرتي ..

وبنتظار جديدكـــــ 



تحياتي

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*شكراً خيه على طرح الاصدار*

----------


## المستحييل

يسلموووووووووووووووووو..

----------


## تفاحه الاحساء

تسلمون  على  هذا الطرح المتميز  

عافاكم الله

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

جزاااااااكم الله كل خير 

وننتظر جديدكم

----------


## JAMAL55

مشكورين على الجهود الحلوة

----------


## عنيده

الله يعطيك الف عافيه .. 



تحياتي

----------


## عاشق ال رسول

ثنكس على الصوتيات
وعظم االله لكم الاجر جميعا

----------


## متيمة اهل البيت

مشكورين و ماجورين

----------

